# Practice, Practice



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Sunday went SS shooting with friends, we tried the card cutting. I ripped 2 and cut 3 in half. 10 meters (33 feet) vertical, going to try horizontal next. Just a few months ago i would not have been able to do this. This forum has helped, and lots of practice. The next best guy had 1 rip, we shot for a long time. I was just on that afternoon. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

a big







!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting! Good luck on the horizontal cut!!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice shooting. I always find it amazing that people can cut cards at those distances.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice success story... its always great to see progress!

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingshot shooting is like the medical profession - practice, practice, practice, and then practice, practice, practice some more .


----------

